# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه تخصصی فناوری های نوین آمل ؟!

## wruveacr

دوستان ، کسی راجع به دانشگاه تخصصی فناوری های نوین آمل اطلاعاتی داره ؟!

این سایت دانشگاه :
دانشگاه‌ تخصصی فناوری‌های نوین آمل

اینم لینک ویکی پدیا :
https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AF...A2%D9%85%D9%84

تو تاریخچه داشنگاه نوشته اولین دانشگاه تخصصی کشور ... یعنی چی ؟!
مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر گرایش IT و شیمی رو داره (البته زیست و ... هم داره)
زیرمجموعه جای خاصی که نیست نه ؟! آخه فقط وزارت علوم رو نوشته ولی اسم دانشکده هاش فرق داره با بقیه دانشگاه ها ...
مثلاً دانشکده فضای مجازی ...  :Yahoo (35):  تو دفترچه راهنمای انتخاب رشته هم چیز خاصی ننوشته ...
می خوام بدونم مثلاً IT رو درست مثل بقیه دانشگاه ها درس می دن ؟!

*''* ساختمان جدید این دانشگاه هم اکنون در حال ساخت می باشد و از اول مهر نود و چهار شروع به فعالیت میکند.* ''*

	1.دانشکده دامپزشکی با چهار گروه آموزشی
	2.دانشکده زیست فناوری با چهار گروه آموزشی
	3.دانشکده علوم و گیاهان دارویی با چهار گروه آموزشی
	4.دانشکده فناوری­های مهندسی با 7 گروه آموزشی
	5.دانشکده فضای مجازی با 4 گروه آموزشی
	6.دانشکده فناوری­های نرم و مدیریت با 4 گروه آموزشی

----------


## wruveacr

Up ^

----------


## wruveacr

دانشگاه 3 تا شماره داره ، هر 3 تا اشغاله ...
نوشته از 6 تیر تا 30 مرداد از ساعت 8:30 تا 13:30 هستیم تو دانشگاه ، بعد اونوقت تلفن جواب نمیدن ؟!  :Yahoo (21): 

راه دیگه ای برای کسب اطلاعات راجع به این داشنگاه نیست ؟!
به وزارت علومی ، سنجشی جایی زنگ بزنیم ... ؟!

----------


## wruveacr

*آقا این خیلی مهمه برام ... Up ^
*
راه دیگه ای برای کسب اطلاعات راجع به این داشنگاه نیست ؟!
به وزارت علومی ، سنجشی جایی زنگ بزنم ... ؟!

----------

